# triplication



## walt mesk (Aug 19, 2004)

dedicated to Cartier-Bresson.
http://www.waltmesk.altervista.org

walt.


----------



## Corry (Aug 20, 2004)

I really like the pic on your opening page!


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 20, 2004)

Many wonderful photos.


----------

